# MTB-Treff in Oberbexbach



## Norbert Ruffing (1. Januar 2009)

Wir treffen uns jeden Samstag um 13:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Hochwiesmühle in Bexbach zum gemeinsamen Biken. Wir sind dann 2-4 Stunden unterwegs und fahren überwiegend Single-Trails im gesamten östlichen Saarpfalz-Raum. Freeride-lastige Passagen werden ebenso eingeplant wie knackige Up- und Downhills.


----------



## wilde.lilli (2. Januar 2009)

Hi Norbert!

Wünsche dir und deinem neuen Team viel Spaß beim Biken. Leider ist es weit vom Köllertal entfernt, aber im Sommer könnten wir mal gemeinsam eine größere Tour planen.

vg Lilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (15. Januar 2009)

Hi Norber!

Machst du keine Touren? Schreib doch mal etwas, dass man was zu lesen hat ;-)

Es gibt bestimmt tolle Touren um Bexbach. 

Konntest du Paul und Rita schon "aktivieren"?

vg Lilli


----------



## Norbert Ruffing (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo Lilli, 

natürlich machen wir Touren. Habe die die ganze Zeit auf die Homepage unseres Radvereins gesetzt. Werde die in Zukunft auch in MTB-News setzen. 

Gruß

Norbert


----------



## Norbert Ruffing (15. Januar 2009)

Rita bereitet sich momentan auf den Marathon in Wien vor, d.h. sie joggt ausschließlich. Paul befindet sich wahrscheinlich noch im Winterschlaf, mal schauen, wie wir ihn wecken können. Vielleicht reagiert er nur auf Deinen Weckruf.

Norbert


----------



## wilde.lilli (15. Januar 2009)

Norbert Ruffing schrieb:


> Hallo Lilli,
> 
> natürlich machen wir Touren. Habe die die ganze Zeit auf die Homepage unseres Radvereins gesetzt. Werde die in Zukunft auch in MTB-News setzen.
> 
> ...



Hi!

"Bau" doch einen Link auf deine Vereinshomepage - siehe Lilli, da gibt es einen Link auf unser Winterpokalteam Köllervalley-Biker. Du kannst unter "Signatur" einbauen was du willst.

vg Lilli


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. Januar 2009)

Gruß in die Heimat!

Wenn Du Euren Tourentreff hier ausschreibst, nehme ich an, dass man da auch mal als Nicht-Vereinsmitglied mitfahren soll/darf/kann, oder?

Dann würd' ich nämlich mal mitfahren, wenn ich wieder - was leider selten vorkommt - in der Heimat NK weile.

Legt Ihr schon vorher fest, was und wo ihr fahrt oder entwickelt sich das während der Tour?

Viele Grüße
Claus.


----------



## Norbert Ruffing (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo Bagatellschaden, 

super und danke für Dein Interesse. In der Regel haben wir schon Ideen und Projekte, die wir angehen wollen, aber insgesamt ist alles offen. Momentan fahren wir in Richtung Hangard und Münchwies - Supertrails (Brunnenweg von Hangard aus). In dieser Woche war ich in Richtung MTB-Marathon-Strecke St. Ingbert unterwegs, Projekt in diesem Jahr ist der DB-Trail, vor dem ich schon einigen Respekt habe. Wird in diesem Jahr aber offensiv angegange. 
Melde Dich vorher kurz bei mir (06826/80985), nicht dass gerade an dem Wochenende, wenn Du hier bist, bei uns nichts läuft. Nächste Woche bin ich z.B. beim Skifahren. 

Gruß

Norbert


----------



## crazyeddie (23. Januar 2009)

wenn ihr einen projektleiter für den db-trail braucht, dann sagt bescheid


----------



## Bagatellschaden (23. Januar 2009)

Norbert Ruffing schrieb:


> Melde Dich vorher kurz bei mir (06826/80985), nicht dass gerade an dem Wochenende, wenn Du hier bist, bei uns nichts läuft. Nächste Woche bin ich z.B. beim Skifahren.




Prima! Danke für das Angebot. 

Der Brunnentrail ist wohl der am Jedermannbrunnen (oder war's der Kameradschaftsbrunnen? Kann's mir nie merken...)? Die Ecke kenn ich nur im Zwickel Bexbach/Münchwies/Hangard. Weiter nördlich oder östlich bin ich nie gekommen.

Meistens jedoch bin ich im Süden, also IGB, Niewiederwürzbach und Kirkel unterwegs. Um Kirkel hat's feine Trails!

Dann freu ich mich mal auf einen noch unbestimmten Termin. Ich weiß noch gar nicht, wann ich die Familie mal wieder besuche. Kann noch dauern.

Viele Grüße aus Sankt Augustin
Claus.


----------



## Norbert Ruffing (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo Bagatellschaden, 

freue mich, wir werden uns treffen. Sag einfach Bescheid, die Woche über fahre ich meistens noch Mittwochs Nachmittag, ab April dann donnerstags. 

Gruß


Norbert Ruffing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norbert Ruffing (25. Januar 2009)

Am Samstag, dem 24.1. waren wir unterwegs in Richtung der St. Ingberter Marathon-Strecke. Vor Hassel ging es dann aber nicht in Richtung St. Ingbert, sondern sofort zum DB-Trail. Dieser technisch extrem schöne, aber auch schwierige Downhill steckt so manchen schon seit langem in der Nase. Motiviert durch unseren Mitstreiter Reiner überwanden sich Norbert und Maurice und stellten sich dieser Herausforderung. Das ist dann schon Freude pur, wenn man nach etlichen Besichtungen in den zurückliegenden Monaten diesen Trail endlich geschafft hat. Auf dem Weg zum Uhubrunnen, dem Uphill-Highlight des Tages begegneten wir dann noch Jörg Grünbeck, der mit einer Truppe von 20 Fahrern unterwegs war. Der MTB-Virus grassiert, wer von ihm infiziert ist, kann sich dem ganzen Szenario nicht mehr entziehen. Auf dem Rückweg zwickten dann schon die Waden, auch die von Reiner, der die letzten beiden Wochen wegen Krankheit pausieren musste. Mit vereinten Kräften erreichten wir dann nach knapp über 3 Stunden den Ausgangspunkt unserer superschönen Runde.


----------

